# pressure washer brands



## jad (Jan 23, 2008)

thoughts on pressure washer brands.... looking for a general purpose, washer. Was told look for 3000 psi with 2 - 2.5 gpm.
Northern Tool has a Powerhorse brand for $300 the other big box stores are around $400.
Never heard of the Powerhorse brand, or purchased from Northern.

thanks


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

jad, You can guess what country the Powerhouse brand come from, but since it is sold by Northern Tool a well known seller, I would not be afraid to buy one if I did not already have a Honda engined washer from Costco.

The model you are interested in does not come with the spray nozzles, but these are offered as an add on. This is a very high pressure washer so be careful when hitting any concrete surface. My Costco Washer at 1500 lb has enough force to seriously erode concrete.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200381527_200381527
.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's some prices/brands for 3000 PSI
http://www.nextag.com/3000-psi-pressure-washer/compare-html
Taking a few samples,
low price = 300, high 480 
avg. price is 430 
half between 400 and 470

The more samples you take, the more an accurate picture of prices comes out.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I bought a Honda off Craigslist
Gas powered, looked brand new - I think 2500 psi
$250


----------



## tuchodi (Oct 24, 2009)

It depends on what you are doing with the pressure washer, but high pressure is not as important as high water flow. 3000 psi with 1.5 gpm makes just a mist and you would have to be a 1/2 inch away to get any cleaning power but if you got one that is 2300 psi and 2.7 gpm you could blast with more force from 6" away. Just think of the force in a fire hose and that is low pressure high volume. Also the Honda motors are one of the best but the knock offs are lasting not to bad.


----------



## jad (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks for the feedback..... I stopped by a Northern store and the guy told me that they had 6 in stock about a week ago but were sold out.... looked them up in their inventory and said there were 7000 on back order ( that is for the whole southeast) but had no idea when some might show up?
I guess I will keep on looking .......


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

PaliBob said:


> jad, You can guess what country the Powerhouse brand come from, but since it is sold by Northern Tool a well known seller, I would not be afraid to buy one if I did not already have a Honda engined washer from Costco.
> 
> The model you are interested in does not come with the spray nozzles, but these are offered as an add on. This is a very high pressure washer so be careful when hitting any concrete surface. My Costco Washer at 1500 lb has enough force to seriously erode concrete.
> 
> ...


Bob do you have the powerstroke washer from Costco? They have a 2600 PSI right now for $299 - comes with 4 spray nozels. I was debating getting it - curious how you like it
Thanks
J


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

J, I am happy with my Honda engined PW from Costco and would do it again. The closest Costco to me is in Marina Del Rey, and unfortunately that location no longer stocks any pressure washers. Their Wine section is getting bigger and bigger while the tool selections seems to be getting smaller.
.


----------

